# Questions [showing as guest]



## jsacks44 (Apr 19, 2012)

I am a paid member, but everytime i log on BBS , it says I am a guest; what am i doing wrong


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2012)

BBS Help - see the last link on the page

(You have to add the member code to your user profile.)


----------

